

Ask HN: Sending 5k double opted in emails daily and looking to monetize. - flatsixwill

base daily. The topics are selected by category/language by the user so we know their interests and location via IP GEO and we are not doing any advertising in the emails as of yet.<p>Questions Are:<p>Are there any companies out there we can partner with/turn the advertising within the email over to for a cut of the profits?<p>Do we have enough outgoing email to make advertising work?
======
EwanG
I think you want to check out: <http://dlewis.net/>

He has about 20 times more readers, has had a number of interviews done, and
it still isn't his daytime job.

IOW, I think you may want to consider another avenue for monetizing your
emails. Perhaps product recommendations with an affiliate link if these are as
targeted as described.

